# question about Famowood epoxy glaze



## rdstill (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm posting this comment in carpentry since it has to do with a wood desk we are refinishing, but it's mainly about the epoxy. Let me know if I need to re-post in another forum. I didn't see another one that looked good for this question:

Recently, I (the homeowner) and a handyman friend of mine, was refinishing an old built-in desk that is built in to a wall in a bedroom in my house. It's for my young son, and we wanted the desk to be trendy and 'different', so we decided to pour a glaze coat on to the top of the desk, hoping to yield a bar-top type finish, (kind of like glass). So the handyman suggested Famowood brand Glaze Coat High Gloss Finish. My handyman (who's mainly a carpenter) said he's worked with this stuff many times before. He built up a 1/16" dam around the edge of the desk, mixed it up, and poured it in. (It ran over the sides a bit as it leveled out). 

The problem is that, about 2 weeks after pouring it, it's still wet. Not dripping, but really sticky. Some parts feel dryer, other parts still string away when you touch it. The directions say that, for this thickness, it should take about 72 hrs to dry. Furthermore, even if you don't mix the hardener and resin properly, the resin should still dry, it just might be a little slower, but not two weeks.

My question really, is, what can i do to get this stuff to harden? Are there any sprays or anything I can buy and put on there to harden it up? I would really not like to have to rip this out and start over.

thanks. hit me with any questions.


----------



## rdstill (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd also like to add that the wood desk we poured the glaze on had been painted with a semi gloss acrylic latex paint prior to the pouring of the glaze, however, we gave it plenty of time to dry before pouring on the glaze.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Why not call the company and ask what they would recommend in this situation?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Sounds like you may not have got the mix right. http://www.biosafe-inc.com/glazecoat_directions.htm


----------

